# MLCS Jointer knife setter - easy cheezy



## lanwater (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for the review Al.

It's quite detailed. I am getting to the point where I will need to change my knives.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

I guess I lucked out with my old Delta Rockwell 6" jointer. The slots in its head were all perfectly machined so all I have to do is bottom the knives in the slots and then adjust the outfeed table to the proper level with the blades : ) 
Of course , the knives all need to be the same exact height after sharpening for this to work. It pays to have a machinist friend to sharpen them : )
Too bad you can't return them , Bertha. 
Did the ad say that they were made from plastic ?


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Good review..now i know to skip this one.


----------



## AttainableApex (Aug 24, 2010)

what is a good way to do this then?


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*AA* , Go to GarageWoodWorks.com and see Brians how-to on setting jointer knives : )
http://www.garagewoodworks.com/video.php?video=v1 
scroll down to video number 10


----------



## Sodabowski (Aug 23, 2010)

I'd go with a shop-made solution instead… Thanks for the review Al, another item not to spend money on.


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

hey al, i did the same thing with a sheet of glass, with 2 earth magnets on it, it does the same thing, raises the blades to the right high…tighten the set screws and wella…saved me 70 bucks…grizz


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

Thank you for a fine review Al.
I have been looking at these.
Best thoughs my friend,
Mads


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^There you go, lol. That's what I should have done. I think it's designed to do something more than just set the knives. Possibly make them more proud of the cutterhead? I'm not entirely sure. Ah what the heck, it worked.


----------

